# Lab walking stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The carving is basswood on a walnut staff. And a cool story! This was done for a group, I am part of, annual raffle. The winner came to me after the raffle to share that he had a lab that looked just like the stick for 13 years and she died just a week before the raffle. Winning the stick was a really emotional gift for them. Put a smile on my face!


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Wow Randy, that was almost like it was meant to be, that is great. That is a beautiful stick.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweet story, Randy. He can continue to take his beloved pup for a walk every day thanks to your stick.


----------

